# Cost of goods in the US



## Neena (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

I'm moving to Washington DC late this year on posting for 3 years for work.

I was wondering about the cost of living. I've seen the consumer index comparison numbers but it would be useful to have some real life examples. I was researching for a posting in London (that didnt work out and I got Washington instead..) but there was a website that listed costs of everyday items over there like:

Can of Coke
Movie ticket
Beer at a pub
Spirits drink at a Pub
Cost of bottle of wine (cheap, mid, etc)
Litre of milk
Loaf of Bread
Coffee
etc etc etc

If anyone could help out that'd be great 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

One big problem with cost of living figures (IMO anyhow) is that when moving from one country to another you find that you spend your money on very different things than when you're living "at home." In the US, for example, you wind up spending much, much more on health care - due to the way the health care and insurance system is set up. You often spend more on owning and operating a car, even though the price of a gallon of gas is nothing compared to what we pay here in Europe. OTOH, if you get a company car (due to being in the US on a limited term assignment), you could wind up spending less (though you will go crazy with all the record keeping necessary to fulfill the tax requirements of having a company car).

As you may already know, the US doesn't really have pubs. So will you be getting that drink in the bar at a swank hotel, or in a chain restaurant bar, or in a dedicated bar-lounge? Even the price of a loaf of bread depends on if you're buying it at a bakery (decent bread, in other words), a big chain grocery store (industrial white bread or baguette from their bakery shop?) or a corner "convenience store" (where you will pay dearly for the "convenience" part). For some, "coffee" means a $4 cup at Starbucks, but if you take breakfast at Denny's, they'll come round and fill up your cup (last time I was there, about $1) as long as you care to sit there. If you're making your own, do you buy instant, freeze-dried, generic ground or "designer" bean coffee?

Anyhow, that's not really an answer to your question, I know. Your cost of living will also depend on where exactly you're living (city or suburbs - how far away, flat, townhouse or house) and where you work (public transport for commuting or not). The good news is that DC is probably considerably cheaper than London overall.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Use google searches for "supermarket dc" "groceries washington dc" "bars washington dc" ... Most grocery chains have weekly adds on the web site. A lot of restaurants have menues/prices on the web site. The Chamber of Commerce has a member list which will give you names and web sites. 
Remember - Washington, DC itself ist just the center which is surrounded by satelites such as Alexandria, VA, Tysons Corner ... Pull up a map.


----------



## MisplacedAussie (Nov 16, 2008)

Where are you coming from? I came here from Japan and didn't find it anymore expensive than Tokyo.

Is your company paying rent and health care? They're your biggest costs. A lot of people working in DC commute from Northern VA or Maryland where it's cheaper to live. But I don't recommend the commutes - as bad as any Tokyo traffic in my book.

The little daily stuff you can shop around for. The prices will differ if you go to a cheap Asian grocery store versus the gourmet food market.


----------



## Neena (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Hey Bev - no pubs?? arrrgh didnt know that. 

I've only just been offered the post so havent had time to research it all yet. Fortunately its not until late in the year so I have plenty of time to prepare.

Thanks for the suggestion about online supermarkers twostep - it was a good exercise even if just to remind me about some of the other things i'll need to get used to - miles, feet, inches, lbs - i'll need to get better at calculating amounts in my head over to the metric system =)

I'm in Canberra, Australia and yes my work will pay for rent & health care costs - its a pretty good deal by the looks of things...I think I get a choice in housing but the rent ceiling means most people focus their search on northern VA and commute. This brings me to another question. 

If I was living in the burbs in VA would I be able to ride my vespa scooter? Obviously NOT thinking on the commute to DC just on weekends. I've researched that I would need to get a motorcycle licence. Its only a little moped - top speed around 90km.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't say NO pubs - but what's called a pub in the US may or may not match your expectations. 

Check the local laws concerning the Vespa. In some states, "underpowered" scooters and mopeds aren't allowed on the roads precisely because they can't keep up with traffic.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MisplacedAussie (Nov 16, 2008)

I've ridden motorbikes in Australia and scooters in Japan and I would not ride a scooter here in the USA. Far too many big SUVs on the road and they don't seem as aware of motorcyclists here. Honestly any day I go out I'll see several Hummers on the road. It's ridiculous. Just don't see as many motorbikes out as you would in Australia. May be due to the climate in this area. It's -10C outside right now. Brrrr! And pretty rarely snow and ice. Mind you the snow can be knee deep when it has a mind to fall. 

I'd compare the cost of insurance for a bike versus a car too. I wonder if the bike insurance might be quite high because you'd have no driving history here. I had that problem initially. 

Look at CarMax - Browse used cars and new cars online for prices of used cars to get an idea. Cars are cheaper here than in Australia. And apartments.com will give you an idea of rentals.

Coming from Australia, you'll notice fruits & veges are more expensive whereas the packaged convenience food is cheaper than in Australia. Buying a bottle of wine at a shop seems about the same. A roll/sandwich at a shop would cost about US$6 (called subs here). Easily could spend $10 for buying take out lunch. 

It's a nice area to be in - DC/MD/NOVA - compared to Canberra, there's a LOT of things to do around here.


----------



## MisplacedAussie (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know how to describe American 'drinking places'. Bars? But often they seem rather seedy places that I don't dare go into, else they're high class pricey yuppie type bars. I miss Aussie pubs. 

And in the outer suburban neighbourhoods, there are restaurants with bars in them that serve alcoholic drinks. And the working crowd will go to these, but it's a restaurant atmosphere really, not like a pub.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are nice bars and dive bars and everything in between. I don't think we have quite the drinking culture that I observed in Australia. I met a lot of young men in OZ who go out with their friends to pubs several nights a week, leaving girlfriends and wives alone. That might not cut it in the US.

I don't remember what the laws were in Australia, but I know that in England pubs can be family places. In general in the US you aren't allowed to bring children into bars, so the local pub really doesn't exist in that sense.


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Pubs aren't pubs here!

Just moved to VA from the UK. Certainly in VA there is a "law" which says you cant have a bar only they must sell food. Its not a problem though as a lot of people go for drinking only and occasional bar snacks.

From my observations (with no specific prices):
bread is expensive
wine is cheap
You get free top ups for coffee/soft drinks in all restaurants. Some places also give free soft drinks if you are the designated driver.

Local grocery stores to have a look at online round NOVA are Harris Teeter, Giant, Wegmans.

Commuting is a ***** from NOVA to DC unless you are taking the Metro and obviously prices are more expensive the closer you are to the Metro.

Not sure if we are allowed to recommend other websites but a great one I found before our move was www.citydata.com. The NOVA and DC forums are great.

Good luck


----------

